# blade and type bed



## EvaH

Dobrý den,

překládám knihu "Parrot and Olivier in America" (Peter Carey), kde se vyskytuje řada tiskařských termínů. V následující větě tiskař (padělatel bankovek) po ukončení práce čistí železný ruční lis (jde o konec 18. století). Nevím si rady s překladem termínů "*blade and type bed*". Pokud byste mi dokázali někdo poradit, byla bych velmi vděčná. Zde je celá věta:

"No skerrick of light snuck around his door and I knew he had put out his lamps and set to clean his equipment in the dark, his long hands fluttering across blade and type bed like a blind watchmaker."

Jeho dveřmi neunikal ani ždibec světla a já jsem věděl, že zhasl lampy a ve tmě se pustil do čištění svého náčiní. Věděl jsem, že jeho dlouhé ruce se míhají nad *blade and type bed* jako ruce slepého hodináře.
 
Děkuji za jakoukoli pomoc.


----------



## vianie

řezací a tiskový plotter / řezací plotr a tiskárna


----------



## werrr

vianie said:


> řezací a tiskový plotter / řezací plotr a tiskárna


Plotr a tiskárna v 18. století? To se mi moc nepozdává.


*Type bed* je *formová deska* (formové prkno, prkno na sazbu), ale co tu znamená *blade* mi není jasné. Dokonce ani nevím, jestli je to přídavné jméno (~ nad řezací (?) a formovou deskou) nebo podstatné jméno (~ od čepele (?) k formové desce / mezi čepelí a formovou deskou).


----------



## vianie

> Dokonce ani nevím, jestli je to přídavné jméno nebo podstatné jméno.



Eva, skúste sa na toto opýtať v anglickom fóre.

(Ak bola čepeľ súčasťou tej formovej dosky, zmysel opisu v tej výpovedi ostáva v oboch prípadoch rovnaký.)

Spojenie "blade bed" sa spomína aj v anglicko-španielskom fóre - http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1848723 - ale pre Evin preklad mi toto vlákno užitočné nepripadá.



Ináč, mne sa tu viac núka ten prechodníkový preklad: 





> Jeho dveřmi neunikal ani ždibec světla a já jsem věděl, že zhasl lampy a ve tmě se pustil do čištění svého náčiní


, kmitav (?) svýma dlouhýma rukama ... jako slepý hodinář.​


----------



## EvaH

Díky za nápady. Zde je odpověď, kterou mi napsali na anglickém fóru:

*Re: Blade and type bed* 
After studying the text in some detail, it appears to be discussing some type of printing or engraving equipment. A "type bed" and a "blade" (noun) in this case appear to be technical terms describing parts of the apparatus. A "bed" here being an inset shelf which holds the "type" (wood or metal blocks containing the impression of a letter) and a "blade", a sharp edge which cuts the paper or other material being printed or engraved.

http://books.google.com/books?id=Tvo...bed"&f=false 

"Blade" by tedy bylo podstatné jméno. "Type bed" vypadá na tu "formovou desku", "blade" je jakýsi břit na řezání papíru nebo jiného materiálu na který se tiskne či do kterého se ryje. Mohla bych to tedy přeložit jako "formová deska a břit"?? Kdesi ve slovníku jsem ještě objevila něco jako "nůž barevníku", ale protože nejsem odborník, vůbec nevím, jestli je to "ono".


----------

